# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Περιφερειακά Η/Υ] HP scanjet 2300c

## fmike

Γειά σε όλους
Έχω το παραπάνω scanner το οποίο αν και είναι παλιό,έκανε μια χαρά τη δουλειά του.
Από χθες μου σαρώνει μόνο την μισή σελίδα.
Η υπόλοιπη μισή βγαίνει μαύρη.
Τι θα μπορούσε να φταίει?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## GeorgeZ

Flex (flat) cable?
Drivers?

----------


## fmike

Γιώργο,Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Άνοιξα το scanner και είδα το flex cable τσακισμένο.
Θα προσπαθήσω αύριο να το επισκευάσω.

----------


## fmike

Γεια σε όλους
Επισκευάσα το flex cable και τώρα το scanner σαρώνει όλο το έγγραφο αλλά λόγω των καλωδίων που έβαλα για την επισκευή δεν μπορεί η κεφαλή να κινείται άνετα.Οπότε πάει για πέταμα.

----------


## Papas00zas

Θα μπορουσες να βαλεις τανια απο ide καλωδιο υπολογιστη

----------

